# files removed?



## Dour-n-Taciturn (Jun 29, 2015)

Attention EN World overlord.  Some files I had uploaded to the Downloads Section under Miscellany regarding a conversion house rule set of 4 have been removed.  Is there some violation?


----------



## Morrus (Jun 30, 2015)

I kept asking whether it was actually being updated (and if so, some note or changelog being needed) as it seemed to be simply being bumped every few days.  You never replied, so I figured maybe that would finally get your attention.  Seems it worked!

Are the files being updated every few days?  If so, that's fine, but from the onlooker's perspective it looks like you're just bumping it to keep it in the recent list, which costs a position in that list to files which actually are recent.  If they are being updated, a quick note each time will clear that up nicely!


----------



## Dour-n-Taciturn (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't recall getting a message or query; where would I see that?  I update those files when I have chance, usually on the weekend, which recently has been most weekends.  Should I note updates on the referring thread or is there a tag line/subject line when I edit the files?

Thank you.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 2, 2015)

Fair enough! My suggestion would be to just include a changelog in the item description.  There's an example of someone doing that here for an item that gets updated frequently:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rpgdownloads.php?do=download&downloadid=1180

You'll need to upload 'em again.  Sorry!  Glad we got it straightened out!


----------



## Dour-n-Taciturn (Aug 14, 2019)

Morrus, welcome back!

How do I find my downloads?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 14, 2019)

Dour-n-Taciturn said:


> Morrus, welcome back!
> 
> How do I find my downloads?




Check out the notice at the top of the page.


----------

